# Don't Talk to Police



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

This video is quite long, but is well worth your time listening to it. Actually the presenters are quite good...


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 12, 2012)

Love this! Made all my kids and step kids watch it before they started driving and going places on their own.


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

funny thing is i got asked by two cops yesterday if i heard anything about guys having issues . i told him i work and come home. it kills me when i watch 48 hrs and guys just tell them who the hell they just killed, shut the fk up and lawyer up dk.


----------



## HH (Oct 12, 2012)

Very good video


----------



## amore169 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice video!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2012)

Great add, PoB.


----------



## hawks58 (Oct 13, 2012)

Not totally sure if the vid covers this, I'd assume it does but I'll toss in my two cents based on a class I took. 

Took a law class in college. Quite an eye opener on how police can ask questions and basically make you admit to something or manipulate you based on how they ask a question. For example:

"Is it ok if we search your car?"
vs
We are going to search your car, ok?"

The 2nd one while clearly still a question when written...if spoken can be said more sternly and made to seem that it is not a request and more of a demand. There was a 2nd scenario he did where he basically had you admit to killing someone. Ever sense taking that class I've always had the attitude of "If talking to the police, don't say crap and get a lawyer." And definitely don't agree to anything or give them consent for any reason to search anything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2012)

Jada said:


> funny thing is i got asked by two cops yesterday if i heard anything about guys having issues . i told him i work and come home. it kills me when i watch 48 hrs and guys just tell them who the hell they just killed, shut the fk up and lawyer up dk.



They usually start out like "fuck you pig" and all tough, then the cop says we're investigating a murder and the "thugs" immediately shit themselves and crack lol


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2012)

Great watch pob..dude speaks well


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2012)

He is the tony robins of dont speak to the police


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2012)

Great vid POB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't ever talk to the cops.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 13, 2012)

I had a neighbor she was the girl next door hot as shit we had the all the benefits of being in love but never were exclusive it was the shit I never got jealous neither did she and we never respected eachothers relationships I was in love for sure I thought she was too. One day I'm crashed out she shows up and wants me to go to the lq store as she is a few years younger so I got up and we headed out , the store is literally around the block but her cheap ass wants to go down the way where it's cheaper so fine we did and I bought it got back in the car and was quickly greeted by cops in shops undercover pigs that look for underage purchasing booze. So they take our licences and go back to the car to run them I of course had a warrant so they would eventually separate US and arrest me. While I had the chance I told my bff no matter what they say to u the lq was mine u were only giving me a ride. I told her they were going to tell her I said it was for her, that she was going to go to jail if she didn't tell the truth etc etc . But no matter what if she stuck to her story that nothing would happen to her and she would walk. Then I explained if she flipped we would both get charged with the same crime and I would know she was a rat bc there is a discovery that comes out in a few days that tells the hole story. So knowing all that I was licked up charged and I posted met back up w her later that night (w a new bottle) and asked her did u stick to the story "yes" I believed her but thought it was strange we both got charged . Three days later it was discovery time . She not only flipped on me she told where she was going w the booze who she was going to be drinking with I mean everything . I confronted her spit in her face and never talked to her again. As much as it hurt me to do that u can't trust a rat she only will care about herself and if it's u or her u r going down. If she just kept her mouth shut we both would have walked and who knows. Everything happens for a reason FUCK THE POLICE keep ur mouth shut


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 13, 2012)

That's a shitty story man. Like the detective says in this video, most people just don't understand the criminal justice system and how it works. Its super easy for cops to manipulate them into confessing to crimes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2012)

no need to run you mouth


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 14, 2012)

I understand that it's quite difficult for folks addicted to methamphetamine to NOT talk. Twitching and talking. I like when LE brings in the females if there are chics with kids to threaten to have them put into foster care if they don't cooperate. If they can take the kids they will....no matter what is said. LE is there to hurt you as much as possible.
I remember as I was being walked out of the house yrs ago cuffed up my girl/co def was sitting at the kitchen table with 2 female FBI agents. She kept quiet. She lost custody of her kids and did 5yrs with me. Wait.....that story doesn't make not talking sound good. The truth is, her talking would've just made things worse for both of us. It was a wrap.
On a brighter note, she lives with her children again. Doesn't have custody, but daily interaction.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't say a fucking word to LE..their goal is to make an arrest. Your goal is to stay the fuck out of jail. Tell them that you want to speak with an attorney.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 15, 2012)

I love this. Its a clip from the movie "How Not To Get Busted'... Awesome movie. Its basically how to drive around with weed in your car and not get caught.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 5, 2012)

Ben wtf did you do to get 5 years?  that's a lot of time man.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't ever talk to the police plead the 5th and get a lawyer, their main goal is to screw you.


----------

